# Spezialistenfrage: Welche Zeitrechnung hat World of  Warcraft



## Mightymagic (28. Januar 2010)

Gesucht wird: Die aktuelle Zeit!


Ich frage mich gerade, welche Zeitrechnung wir eigendlich in WOW haben. Meine Kalender und Uhren sind nämlich alle plötzlich verschwunden und ich lag wohl längere Zeit im Koma. Zumindest kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern. So helft einem armen kleinen nicht ganz unschuldigen Gnom doch seine Zeit wieder zu finden.

Sachdienliche Hinweise erbeten.

Euer Shakurc


----------



## Holy Light (31. Januar 2010)

laut blizzards seite orrientiert sich die zeit an den spielen heisst WC 1 war jahr 0
momentan mit WoW sind wir jahr 29


----------



## Kanubelkarl (3. Februar 2010)

ich muss sagen das ich die frage nicht gans verstehe


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Februar 2010)

29 Jahre? Cool, wusste sogar (!) ich nicht.
Doof dass Blizz nicht von anfang an einen
Kalender eingebaut hat. Dann wäre alles einfacher,
wenn es um Zeit geht.


----------



## Khyrinda (12. Februar 2010)

Holy schrieb:


> laut blizzards seite orrientiert sich die zeit an den spielen heisst WC 1 war jahr 0
> momentan mit WoW sind wir jahr 29



Um es genauer zu sagen ist die allgemeine Zeitrechnung der Allianz (und wohl auch der Horde) "Jahr x nach dem Dunklen Portal". Sprich die erste Öffnung des "Dunklen Portals" ist das Jahr 0 (WC1 wie oben erwähnt). Die einzelnen Völker werden zwar intern unter Umständen vermutlich eine andere Zeitrechnung haben (kann, muss nicht), doch ist dies die allgemein Gültige Zeitrechnung wenn man Völkerübergreifend aggiert. Wobei wir - laut der Offiziellen HP - derzeit das Jahr 27 haben, nicht 29. 
Quelle: http://www.wow-europ...y/timeline.html

zeitliche Grüße
Khyrindas Puppenspieler


----------

